# Cleaning out the Hunting Closet



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Here are the things I have for sale, I have done a significant amount of research on these items and believe that my prices are reasonable - they also include shipping if needed. If you believe that my prices are not reasonable, let me know and I am sure we can work something out. 

***The reason that I am selling this stuff is to help fund the airfare and shells for an Argentina Dove trip in March of 2017.

1. 2 pairs of ikam video sunglasses - both new, never used. Comes with hard case, cleaning rag, and USB cord - $40.00 each.

2. H&R 20 gauge single shot - 26" barrel, 41" overall length, 3" chamber, modified choke - $125. ****SOLD****

3. CVA Hunter .243 single shot with scope - 20" barrel, 34" overall length, 80 rounds shot through it, shoots 1-1.25" groups with 80 grain Federal Blue Box soft-points. Scope is a Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 BDC. $145 for rifle only, $125 for scope only, or $250 for rifle and scope. ****SOLD****

4. Leupold 1000i TBR rangefinder. Used for one season, comes with black case. $250 ****SOLD****

5. Skre Gear Hardscrabble Jacket and Mad Trapper Hoodie. Both are new with tags on them and are XXL. I am 6'01" and 250 lbs (no fat jokes!!;-)) and they are a little tight, but not uncomfortable. $150 for the jacket, $35 for the hoodie, or $170 for both.

6. Browning hooded vest and half zip pull over, both are XL and in great condition - $30 each or $50 for both. ****SOLD****

7. 18 duck decoys - used one time, 12 FA mallards, 6 GHG puddler pack (drake and hen pintail, wigeon, green-winged teal). 12 of them are Texas rigged and 6 are set up for a jerk cord. Comes with the jerk cord. $60 ****SOLD****

8. Super Lucky Duck - comes with carrying case, poles, remote, rechargeable battery, and charger. Used one time. $100 ****SOLD****

Located in Northern Utah.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

More pictures...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

"4. Leupold 1000i TBR rangefinder. Used for one season, comes with black case. $250"

Ill take it-


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Rangefinder is sold - thanks Longgun!


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Stimmy said:


> PM sent


PM Returned.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Skre Gear and iKam video glasses are still available!


----------

